# Football & BJJ



## Deathstorm (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi everyone

I've just joined this forum after relocated to Bangkok Singapore but am originally from the UK.

I thought I would be cheeky and ask three quick fire questions for anyone that has info on all three or even just one part!

*Football/Soccer* - Are there any regular 5-aside or even 7-aside ex-pat games around

*BJJ *(Brazilian Jiu Jitsu) - Any recommendations for a good gym here

<Snip>

I really appreciate any responses in advance and will do my best to get involved in the forum the more familiar I get with Thailand!

Kind Regards
:fingerscrossed:


----------

